# Newbie question on equipment



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

I installed REW and trying to gather equipment that I need. I have calibrated usb microphone that came with my Anthem receiver. Unfortunately, it is proprietary file. Not sure if I am able to use for anything.

Based on reading in the forum, I decided to buy TASCAM US-144 sound card. I already have radioshack spl meter. *It looks like I need to use either microphone or spl meeter. Is it right?* I would like to use this meter temporarily until I decide to buy microphone. Calibrated 8000 microphone seems twice expensive as uncalibrated.

*I guess I need to connect TASCAM to computer and anthem receiver. What cables do I need?*. What cable do I need to connect radio shack meter or microphone to TASCAM?

If it is really good to have microphone, I can buy it now instead of later. Appreciate your help.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

For cables, you need to convert from 1/8 mini jack on the sound card to standard RCA. Two of those plus a long enough RCA cable to reach the anthem from the computer. RS meter seems to be fine for measuring a sub, for higher frequencies, an external mic is more accurate. If you go with the mic, you'll also need a power source for it.


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

chris71478 said:


> For cables, you need to convert from 1/8 mini jack on the sound card to standard RCA. Two of those plus a long enough RCA cable to reach the anthem from the computer. RS meter seems to be fine for measuring a sub, for higher frequencies, an external mic is more accurate. If you go with the mic, you'll also need a power source for it.


Thanks for quick reply. I don't know what is exactly phantom power, but TASCAM provides this power I think. If so, still do I need power source for microphone?

Mostly,I might buy calibrated 8000 microphone. I am going through sticky forum on cross spectrum provided microphone.


----------



## gmannel (Jan 16, 2012)

I too am new at measuring audio. I am doing some DIY speakers and will be using miniDSP as an active crossover for the bi-amped linear arrays, so I guess I need a decent mic and ?soundcard. (I build my own PCs so my concept of a sound card is diff from a microphone card. So, for limited home use, am I looking at the correct items here - ART Tube MP Tube Mic Preamp with 48V Phantom Power, and Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone - ? Does this preamp box just plug into audio in on a Win7 laptop, loaded w/ the REW and miniDSP plugin and I'm good to go?
This would be for the individual speaker builds as the system EQ will be thru the AVR's Audyssey MultiQ XT.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Above is a much better option ( for REW ) than what you've mentioned .

> A single channel pre-amp , is not as useful as a two channel . 

> The ART "USB Dual Pre" is a two channel card ( which you'll want for determining & then dialing in delay offsets between speaker components within your DIY builds ) .

> Also, I'd stay right away from tube anything ( when related to measurement gear ) .

:sn:


----------



## gmannel (Jan 16, 2012)

OK - so this is roughly 2x cost(plus another mic I suppose?), but I want to do it well. Besides delay offsets am I missing out on anything else I would regret later for DIY speaker build for HT?


----------



## gmannel (Jan 16, 2012)

Further research I find the ART USB DUAL PRE and the TASCAM 122MkII for about the same $. Roughly equivalent quality, features for my needs? ( Just mic to laptop for measurements, no recording, mixing, etc)


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> You only need a single test mic ( when using the two channel card ) for the 2-chnl to be useful .

> The second chnl is referenced to itself and then becomes "Time Zero" against which TOF ( time of flight to a speaker component) is measured . So you need the 2nd chnl as a reference channel .

> The Tascam should be a better unit than the ART ( Tascam has a better name for this type of gear ) .

:sn:


----------



## gmannel (Jan 16, 2012)

OK - thanks!
Both:
TASCAM US-122MKII
Calibrated Dayton EMM-6 microphone from Cross Spectrum

Are en route!


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

gmannel said:


> OK - thanks!
> Both:
> TASCAM US-122MKII
> Calibrated Dayton EMM-6 microphone from Cross Spectrum
> ...


Cool. I placed an order for TASCAM 144. I already have coax cable and for $10 more I thought 144 is good.

Can you share what level of calibration you are going for and is it good for REW? I intend to place an order for microphone today.


----------



## gmannel (Jan 16, 2012)

Premium Plus, but don't take my advice, totally new at this!


----------

